# Opening Up Walls Next Week to Retrofit Track for Existing Pocket Doors



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Homeowner says existing are original to home. No track visible. Home is 100 years old. Came across this and found it interesting. Hope to find inside the wall the scissors mechanisms shown in link #2

http://www.fixpocketdoors.com/index.html

http://www.fixpocketdoors.com/page6.html


----------

